# Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?



## Salty Waterboy (25. April 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage.

Ich bin im Besitz eines 3,10m langen, ca. 65 kg leichten Schlauchbootes.

Mit meinem 5 PS - Motor von Tohatsu schaffe ich, allein im Boot, gut 22 - 23 Km/h (12 Knoten), meiner Meinung nach Gleitfahrt, belehrt mich bitte eines besseren wenn ich falsch liege.

Demnächst möchte ich mir ein Honwave (Honda) Schlauchboot kaufen.

Jetzt soll es halt nur größer werden. Zu welchen Modell ratet ihr mir, wenn ich mit dem Boot auch, mit 5 PS, in Gleitfahrt kommen will.

Modell 1:    3,50 m, 71 kg, 
http://www.marine-sales.de/85-Schla...onda-BF-20-SHU-Aussenborder.html?from=froogle

Modell 2:    4,00 m, 83 kg 
http://www.der-wassersportladen.de/catalog/honwave-schlauchboot-aluminiumboden-honda-p-352.html

Gruß Belly


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Jupp ist Gleitfahrt, die maximale Verdrängerfahrt wird auch als Rumpfgeschwindigkeit angegeben.
siehe dazu,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumpfgeschwindigkeit

Zu Deinem Leistungspoblem, ich glaube das auch bei 3,5 Meter irgendwann die Grenze des Minimixers erreicht ist. YouTube ist da immer eine gute Quelle einen Bootstyp in Action zu sehen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBB4iZH2KVs (ist aber das 38 mit zwei Personen, einfach mal selber suchen)

Ich denke hier wird bald mal ein Führerschein sowie größerer Motor fällig


----------



## Udo561 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Hi,
ich rate zum 350 Boot.
Bei nur 5 PS zählt jedes kilo was du mitschleppst , dazu zählt auch das Bootsgewicht.
Bin früher auch mit meinem Zodiac Zoom 340 alleine , aber auch noch mit meiner Freundin in Gleitfahrt gekommen.
Mit meinem Sohn und mir hat das nicht mehr funktioniert , er wog zu der Zeit 15 KG mehr als meine Freundin.
Lange Rede , kurzer Sinn , je weniger Gewicht um so ehr die Chance auf Gleitfahrt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## steve71 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Moin Bellyfischer, 

mit meinem 3,60 m Maxxon(66Kg) + Tohatsu 5 PS 4Takter + Equipment komme ich bei glattem Wasser allein auch auf 12 Kn. Gleitfahrt. Mit 2 Personen ist man langsamer.

Ich bleibe allerdings trotzdem bei dem 5 PS Motor (Gewicht 26,5 Kg) weil ich mein Schlauchi auseinandergebaut im Kombi transportiere. Die nächststärkeren Tohatsu-Motoren mit 8 -10 PS sind mit 2 Zylindern gebaut und gleich deutlich schwerer
(35 Kg). Dieses  Gewicht schleppe ich nicht mehr durch die Gegend!

Mit dem Maxxon bin ich schon lange sehr zufrieden und kann es guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen! Ich benutze es auf der Ostsee und auf der Elbe.

http://bootszentrum.de/schlauchboote/maxxon-aluminium-boden/maxxon-360-alu/

Gruß Steve


----------



## Salty Waterboy (25. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Danke für die Tips!#6

Denke mal das ich dann mit dem 3,50m Schlauchi die besseren Chancen aufs gleiten habe. Darf ich halt nur nicht ganz so viel Angelzeug mitnehmen.

Meint ihr das der Schlauchdurchmesserunterschied von 4 cm und der Längenunterschied viel auf das Verhalten des Bootes bei Welle ausmacht?

Jetzt nochmal ne andere Frage, man kann ja den Motorwinkel Verstellen und dadurch das Boot aufbestimmte Situationen abstimmen. Kann mir da jemand von euch Tips dazu geben?

Wenn ich zum Beispiel bei Welle, allein oder zu zweit unterwegs bin und wenn ich bei Ententeichbedingungen allein oder zu zweit unterwegs bin?

Gruß Belly


----------



## ak.checker (25. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*



steve71 schrieb:


> Moin Bellyfischer,
> 
> mit meinem 3,60 m Maxxon(66Kg) + Tohatsu 5 PS 4Takter + Equipment komme ich bei glattem Wasser allein auch auf 12 Kn. Gleitfahrt. Mit 2 Personen ist man langsamer.
> 
> ...



Genau die kombination von Maxxon mit Aluboden und 5 Ps tohatsu fahr ich auch im Sommer am Bodensee. Alleine im Boot + Angelzeug + Ausrüstung ist Gleitfahrt ohne Probleme möglich und macht einen heiden Spass:vik::vik:
Grüße dich @Steve71

Sehr gutes und stabiles Boot.
Bei 2 Personen(100Kg) wird es aber eng mit der 
Gleitfahrt.Aber sonst sehr zu empfehlen|director:#r
(Länge läuft sagt man )


----------



## Salty Waterboy (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Keiner nen Tip? |kopfkrat


----------



## donlotis (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Hallo,

das nennt sich 'Austrimmen' des Motors und spielt auch eine wichtige Rolle. Bei meinem Motor habe ich 5 verschiedene Einstellungen (Splintbolzen), je nach Beladung wird schnell umgesteckt. Je mehr Gewicht hinten drückt (z.B. Alleinfahrt, schwerer Geräteträger), desto weiter unten wird gesteckt.
Aber auch die Gewichtsverteilung muss stimmen (siehe Udo), ich komme nur ganz alleine in Gleitfahrt. Dabei muss der Tank unter dem Sitz liegen und der Rest möglichst vorne im Bug. Ich sitze dann bei der Gleitfahrt auf der Sitzbank und nicht auf dem Schlauch. Dabei ist eine Pinnenverlängerung sehr vorteilhaft.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Salty Waterboy (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Mit dem auf der Sitzbank sitzten und der Pinnenverlängerung habe ich das schon alles ausprobiert und war voll zufrieden damit.#6

Hat mich nur interessiert, ob man halt auch zu zweit in Gleitfahrt kommt, wenn man den Motor in eine andere Stellung trimmt.

Gruß Belly


----------



## ak.checker (26. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Also bei 2 ausgewachsenen Männern mit ca 90 Kilo
+bisschen Gepäck wird es *nicht* reichen für die Gleitfahrt egal was 
für ein Schlauchi du nimmst.....

Gruß#6


----------



## steve71 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

@ak.checker: 

Freut mich, daß Du auch so zufrieden mit der Maxxon/Tohatsu-Kombi bist!

Gruß Steve


----------



## donlotis (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*



ak.checker schrieb:


> Also bei 2 ausgewachsenen Männern mit ca 90 Kilo
> +bisschen Gepäck wird es *nicht* reichen für die Gleitfahrt egal was
> für ein Schlauchi du nimmst.....
> 
> Gruß#6



Das stimmt leider, fünf PS sind leider zuwenig. Geht mir genauso...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## chris 2606 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

also ich kann dir meine erfahrung sagen 
ich habe ein honwave t35 und bin mit meinem sohn ich ca 90 und mein sohn ca 45 kg mit einem 5 ps mercury auf der ostsee ins gleiten gekommen allerdings nur wenn die see glatt war ansonsten kannst du das vergessen deshalb habe ich mir einen 20 ps bestellt den ich aber noch nicht habe


----------



## Salty Waterboy (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*



chris 2606 schrieb:


> also ich kann dir meine erfahrung sagen
> ich habe ein honwave t35 und bin mit meinem sohn ich ca 90 und mein sohn ca 45 kg mit einem 5 ps mercury auf der ostsee ins gleiten gekommen


 
Also müsste ich allein, bei nicht ganz 90kg, gut ins gleiten kommen?

Gruß Belly


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Also müsste ich allein, bei nicht ganz 90kg, gut ins gleiten kommen?
> 
> Gruß Belly



Hi,
ja , funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Gruß Udo


----------



## noisewal (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Gibts da nicht solche kleinen Flügel, die man an den Motorschaft schrauben kann? Das soll die Trimmwirkung verbessern (glaube ich).

noisewal


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Gleitfahrt mit Schlauchboot?*

Hi,
ja , gibt es , nennen sich Hydrofoils .
Hängt immer vom Boot und Motor ab ob die Hydros was bringen.
Sie gehen auf jeden Fall kauf Kosten der Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
An meiinem Zoom 340 mit 5 Ps haben sie mich 3 Km/h in der Endgeschwindigkeit gekostet , bin aber besser in Gleitfahrt gekommen.
An meinem jetzigen RIB mit 30 PS kosten sie sogar knapp 7 Km/h , aber ich habe eine unbeschreiblich geile Kurvenlage.
Gruß Udo


----------

